# SNN - Sonnet Corporation



## richbb (24 June 2004)

SNN could be a speculitive play current at 26.5c. It had 2.5c dividend for half year. It is now in uptrend. the next resistance is 28c.

PS I'm SNN holder.

Safe Trading


----------



## richbb (31 July 2004)

*Re: SNN-SOnnet Co.*

SNN had a good run towards 30c on 27/7. Since then, it 
fell to .275 with low of .27. SNN is in uptrend. It has good fundamental with profit business. 

Total shares on issue: 82m(30/7/04)
Dividend:       3c(Unfranked)
Net profit: $2.7-3m (f/y04)
EPS:         3.3c-3.66c
P/E:          8.3-7.5
Yield:          10.9%

The chart looks good too. 

PS: I currently hold and it's not any recommdation.

Safe Trading

richbb


----------



## stefan (1 August 2004)

*Re: SNN-SOnnet Co.*

richbb,

What is it that makes you think that SNN would be worth 10 times earnings (target of 30cents)? Do you base this on some other figures or mainly on the charts you posted?

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## richbb (1 August 2004)

*Re: SNN-SOnnet Co.*



> richbb,
> 
> What is it that makes you think that SNN would be worth 10 times earnings (target of 30cents)? Do you base this on some other figures or mainly on the charts you posted?
> 
> ...




Hi, Stefan,

30c is my conservative guess. It's the high just achieved @27/7-28/7/04. It's based on the chart. According my experience, it could go up as high as 32c next month. ;D


Happy trading

richbb


----------



## stefan (2 August 2004)

*Re: SNN-SOnnet Co.*

Thanks Rich,

Always interesting to hear what and why people think about a stock. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## richbb (19 August 2004)

*Re: SNN-SOnnet Co.*

SNN update:

SNN is keeping rising since Monday from 28c to today's close 30.5c. It was crucial today, as it just broke the resistance of 30c and closed above 30c. It'll pay 1.5c
dividend again in October, bringing 3c for full year. So,
I guess there are lots of people who are fundamentalists
get interested it, too. I'll expect it could go as high as 34c this time, so keep fingers cross.

Safe trading


richbb

PS: I'll post the current chart when I get ready.


----------



## stefan (19 August 2004)

*Re: SNN-SOnnet Co.*

Nice pick, richbb!

Do you have an exit target on this one where you will start selling your package?

Happy trading

stefan


----------



## richbb (19 August 2004)

*Re: SNN-SOnnet Co.*



> Do you have an exit target on this one where you will start selling your package?
> 
> stefan




Hi, stefan,

Yes, I have my trading plan, this week I'll watch if it could 
close over 30c, if so, watch if it can break the upper channel currently 31-31.5c. If all happens like that, I'll set my target of 34c and take profit then wait for re-entry around 30c. I may keep this little one for long play if could. Remember it was only 9c over one year ago. Who knows it's price next year?

Safe Trading


PS: Inc. updated chart of SNN


----------



## RichKid (31 August 2004)

*Re: SNN-SOnnet Co.*

Hey folks,

What a coincidence! Checkout this site (register for free) www.new2shares.com.au it's run by the Intelligent Investor tipsheet people if my guess is correct. They have an old review of SNN (recommended buying at around 27c a few months ago).

I thought you'd be interested in particular Stefan as you're into fundamentals. I like their educational articles, hope you find it useful. You can get their free trial I mentioned in the thread on tipsheets if you like.

All the best Richbb with your little earner, heard it broke 32c today!

Regards,
RichKid


----------



## intellimoney (16 November 2005)

*SNN - Now good opportunity to buy*

This stock has good fundamentals though the directors are going through tough times trying to get both their companies to work. Prime opportunity to buy, I just picked up some on monday. Should really begin to move next week as director announces EBIT data forecast next two years.


----------



## intellimoney (24 November 2005)

*SNN: Thar she blows lad!*

You may have seen my posts last week about sonnet for buy of 10cents at its bottom. It closed today 13cents, definitely still a good buy.

Buy low sell high!


----------



## brerwallabi (25 November 2005)

*Re: SNN - Sonnet Co.*

I traded Sonnet last year low twenties to mid thirties even held and picked up a dividend albeit small 1/2cent and then downhill from there, sold for a loss on a trade that was to pick up the dividend, as I remember there was a big dump by directors, if I recall correctly it was more than one so why would you trust a director of Sonnet to do the right thing by its shareholders? Forecasting EBIT is easy to do but are the results going to be there, is their business model right. There are some companies I would stay away from and this is one - but I would not be adverse to trading it but definitely not one to hold for me.
Do not hold Sonnet and I am not offering advice my opinion only, seek good advice before investing in any venture.


----------

